# relays and switches



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all, more fun troubleshooting continues for my 89 HB truck. If one goes and looks at the top video here: YouTube - wolfman9999999's Channel you'll see what is the fusable link connector that goes to the socket on the battery terminal. I discovered this when doing the triple gauge installation for my truck. Due to Nissan wanting $70 for the replacement parts, I elected to convert the links to standard fuses. I however think that the problem that has caused that cooked connector is still present in the wiring, as my ammeter will intermittently go crazy, swinging wildly across the entire range of the meter. 

The connector where it's burnt went to the following wires - the white with blue stripe, and the white with black stripe. The white with blue stripe goes to the safety switch, according to my manual, and the white with black (bigger wire) goes to the ignition switch. I'm sure that the ignition switch is most likely another relay. Does somebody know where these two items are hidden in the truck? Thanx in advance.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

most relays are on the pass. side fender.


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanx. I'm under the impression (at the moment) that the safety relay and ignition switch will both be in a different location. When I reinstall the fuse for the ignition (white/black) all five of the relays in that box simultaneously click on. Removing the main does not cut off the ignition. I must add however, that while i was messing around inside that box, I got one to chatter briefly while "mashing" them down into their connections, so hopefully that was the culprit. I'll know more when I can take it for a drive long enough to get the battery back to 100% as it has sat untouched for two weeks now. I did forget to mention that this problem crops up after the truck has been driven long enough to get the charging system to start maintaining a float charge.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

test your alternator, the regulator may be going bad.


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

The alternator has been load tested, and passed. (I'm still not however, completely eliminating it as a potential trouble source due to the strange behaviour.)


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

*An update*

messing around with the relay box yields about a one day reprieve from the spastic ammeter. I drove the truck again today, and when the meter started acting up, I tried pressing down on one relay at a atime. The meter settled down on the P.T.C. relay. What function does this one serve? Thanx for all the help so far.


----------

